# Officer Kristine Fairbanks



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Officer Kristine Fairbanks 
*United States Department of Agriculture - Forest Service Law Enforcement & Investigations
U.S. Government*
End of Watch: Saturday, September 20, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 51
*Tour of Duty:* 15 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, September 20, 2008
*Incident Location:* Washington
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Officer Kristine Fairbanks was shot and killed while investigating a suspicious vehicle on FS Road 2880 on the Olympic Peninsula, in Washington state. She had radioed the Washington State Patrol dispatch that she would be checking on a van with no license plates at 2:40 pm.

When dispatchers were unable to reach her troopers were dispatched to check on her and found her suffering from a single gunshot wound. Her K9 partner had not been released from her patrol vehicle and was uninjured.

The suspect fled the scene and later murdered a man while stealing his truck. At approximately 9:30 pm he encountered two Clallam County deputies at a convenience store and was killed in the ensuing shootout.

Officer Fairbanks had served with the United States Forest Service for 15 years. She is survived by her husband and 15-year-old daughter.
Agency Contact Information
United States Department of Agriculture - Forest Service Law Enforcement & Investigations
PO Box 96090
Washington, DC 20090

Phone: (202) 205-8333

_*Please contact the United States Department of Agriculture - Forest Service Law Enforcement & Investigations for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## Hb13 (Aug 2, 2006)

Rip


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Slain Forest Service Officer Remembered

PORT ANGELES, Wash. -- 
Officers from around the state and country, including as far away as Texas, along with family and friends gathered to honor Forest Service Officer Kristine Fairbanks who was killed in the line of duty. 
The memorial procession to Civic Field in Port Angeles was so long Monday, they had to stop traffic on a state highway to let it pass. 
"She loved being a cop. She liked being a cop in the woods," said Tom Lyons of the U.S. Forest Service. 
VIDEO: Fallen Officer 'Loved Being A Cop' 
Nine days ago, Fairbanks was shot and killed by someone she had pulled over on a forest service road near Sequim. A man later killed by police. 
"With her death, we have all died a little," Lyons said. 
At her memorial, Fairbanks was remembered for her passions including protecting natural resources, like giant cedar trees, working with and training others how to handle police dogs. Her latest partner was a German Shepherd, Radar. 
In 2007, Fairbanks was one of only 40 Forest Service Officers nationwide who worked with a trained police dog. 
Friends said Fairbanks could be tough, but she was also a compassionate person as a collector and protector of stray cats and dogs. 
"The person who made me laugh more than anyone I've ever met or am likely to meet," said Ann Minden of the U.S. Forest Service. 
Fairbanks was a 22-year veteran of the U.S. Forest Service and is survived by her husband, a Fish and Wildlife Officer, and her 15-year-old daughter. Fairbanks grew up in Clallam County and her family has been stationed in Forks for more than 10 years. 
Her best friend said the best way to honor Fairbanks' memory is by being a good mother or father, loving husband or wife, a true blue friend or thoughtful stranger. 
"And a police officer with heart and integrity, she was all those things and more," Minden said. 
Another Forest Service Officer said Fairbanks had boundless energy and enthusiasm and that she would just keep going and going, long after others might quit. Fairbanks was honored with a helicopter flyby and a 21-gun-salute. 
The U.S. Forest Service said Fairbanks was the sixth USFS officer to die in the line of duty since 1918. 
Investigators believe Fairbanks was killed by Shawn Roe who also killed nearby resident Richard Ziegler and stole his pickup truck. Roe was killed in a shootout with Clallam County deputies.

*Story From: **kirotv.com*


----------

